# LG Wireless Surround Sound System



## heather (12 May 2006)

Stupid question, but are these speakers chargable or have you to replace batteries in them or what? Also, any idea if this would be worthwhile?

[broken link removed]


----------



## MonsieurBond (12 May 2006)

heather said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but are these speakers chargable or have you to replace batteries in them or what? Also, any idea if this would be worthwhile?
> 
> [broken link removed]


You have to plug them in, I would confidently say.

Looks ok for the money. However, there are alternatives at this price point, from Sony and others, that are worth looking at before committing. Check out this thread also.


----------

